# Fehlermeldung bei Weiterleitungsscript



## marcoX (24. März 2004)

Hi,

ich benutze folgendes Script:*

echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE*

Nun musste ich meinen Rechner aus diversen Gründen neu installieren.
Jetzt wollte ich dieses Script wieder starten, aber es kommt jetzt folgende
Meldung:
*
modprobe: Can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.21-99-smp4G/modules.dep (No such file or directory)
iptables v1.2.8: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)
Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
modprobe: Can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.21-99-smp4G/modules.dep (No such file or directory)
iptables v1.2.8: can't initialize iptables table `nat': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)
Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.*

Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen? Was läuft da falsch?

MfG
Marco


----------



## JohannesR (24. März 2004)

Ich glaube dir fehlen ein paar Kernelmodule, damit iptables laufen. Versuch mal ein 
	
	
	



```
#modprobe iptables
```
 und führ das Script danach aus.


----------



## marcoX (24. März 2004)

Hallo Johannes,

mir ist da noch etwas aufgefallen (ich schreib jetzt unter windows, komm bei
Linux nicht mehr rein), wenn Suse bootet und man das verfolgt, steht dann
nach dem Hotplugin ausgeführt wurde: "No Interface active yet"!

Kann das mit dem zutun haben?

Marco


----------



## marcoX (24. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Ich glaube dir fehlen ein paar Kernelmodule, damit iptables laufen. Versuch mal ein *
> 
> ```
> ...



Hmm ... 
da gibt mir die Konsole folgendes aus:

*modprobe: Can't locate module iptables*

Komisch, laut Yast ist es installiert


----------



## JohannesR (25. März 2004)

Geh mal in das Verzeichniss

```
cd /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/
```
 und kopier die Dateiliste hier ins Forum.
Achja, das Modul müsste ip_tables heissen, mein Fehler!


----------



## marcoX (25. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Geh mal in das Verzeichniss
> *
> 
> ...



Hi Johannes,

also das mit dem "ip_tables" hat jetzt geklappt!   
Das Script funktioniert jetzt wieder. Vielen Dank

Marco


----------



## JohannesR (25. März 2004)

Das freut mich...


----------

